# could i enter this one??



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

;-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow o.o 
I love white bettas, and HMPK's... just gorgeous!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

perfect little bugger ain't he


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes. o.o
So, uh... when will he get here? XD


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

he probally wont lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, too bad... XD
Is he from Aquabid?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nope i'm from Malaysia we don't have aquabid here


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You found him in a Pet Store? Wow... I gotta move there. XD I live like halfway across the globe from you (well, almost.)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nope i found him in a competition lol


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the bettas re either imported from indonesia or thailand. i prefer the indonesian type.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, either way, you are lucky. o.o
I've ordered two bettas, and they've been imported from Thailand. I didn't know there was that much of a difference (well, maybe I do, I'm tired today... XD)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha... the giant species are mostly from indonesia.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about that!

Well, I am wishing him good luck in the contest. I know who I'll be voting for...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

try getting fish from indonesia and you'll see theres a lot of difference.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll ask my breeder if he gets fish from Indonesia... after all, you can never have too many bettas


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol my record was 25 bettas at the age of 17 =)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow. o.o That's a lot.... I'm 13 and I have eight (but 11 or 12 next Saturday.) How do you have enough room for all of them?!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my dad built a 3 layer shelf in he bird cage at the back or our apartment for the fishes. when i went to uni my mom gave them away =( up keep and cost of buying the bettas were very expensive.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, that's too bad :-(


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

at least there was someone to take care of them.back them i dint have a camera or i could have shown you my DCT i got from Indonesia a beautiful 4 inch specimen that won 1st prize in a betta championship.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

this is the species i was talking about


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow o.o
He's stunning....


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

this ones a juvi only and inch and a half long at the most.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow. You are/were lucky o.o


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

huh?? why???


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You used to own that guy who was gorgeous and who won a championship, and own a gorgeous white HMPK. o.o


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lucky?? he was given away when i went to uni.it's sad but i got over the anger and frustration with my mom.btw i don't keep bettas anymore.I'm married and it's a taboo to keep them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You have a good point about him being given away, but at least you had him while you did. 

Oh sorry, didn't know.  I'm still stressed about finals and I haven't gotten to bed until around 2 AM my time for the past two weeks.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

oh no wonder you were online.btw good luck in your finals


----------

